# Slovene: Učitelj je bil strog do tatú



## jadeite_85

I'll say: 
"Učitelj je bil strog do tat*a*", but in the Žagar grammar book it is written "Učitelj je bil strog do tat*ú*". I use strah-straha, med-meda, and not strah-strahú, med-medú


----------



## slavic_one

There is letter ú in Slovene?


----------



## jadeite_85

slavic_one said:


> There is letter ú in Slovene?



No there isn't, but in grammar books the accent is written to indicate stress, short/long vowel and if it is a narrow or open e/o. However I've seen that the accent is also used on some words in various texts and poems.


----------



## sokol

jadeite_85 said:


> No there isn't, but in grammar books the accent is written to indicate stress, short/long vowel and if it is a narrow or open e/o. However I've seen that the accent is also used on some words in various texts and poems.



This, in Slovene, is done occasionally to distinguish words which are homographs (written the same if you don't use accents) but not homonyms (because they accentuate different letters): you can see this regularly in textbooks and dictionaries but occasionally also in literature and poems, in case of poems also sometimes to indicate unusual stress (poems sometimes use older declension paradigms which aren't general knowledge anymore).

This "u" in genitive case is one of those. Slovenska Slovnica by Bajec, Kolarič, Rupel (Ljubljana 1956) gives on p. 96:
móst - mostú - mȏstu - móst - (pri) mȏstu - (z) móstom
And goes on to say: "Po teh zgledih se sklanjajo predvsem enozložnice, n. pr.: grad, sad, med, rod, voz, gnoj, duh, lan, klas, las, nos, pas."

This is a rather old grammar; probably most of those forms on "-ú" already are dated in modern Slovene.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

While SSKJ allows *tat-tata* for instance, or even *strah-straha* (even though it considers that one stylistically marked), I would say that, at least in the cases mentioned by jadeite_85, the *-ú* forms are far more common in standard Slovenian. *Straha *or *tata* would probably strike me as regional or childlike.

As for the examples mentioned by Sokol, most retain the *-ú* forms, but some do not.


----------



## jadeite_85

Opazil sem, da na katalogu Kompasa sta vedno uporabljeni obliki most*u* in grad*u*: ogled grad*u*, vožnja mimo most*u* itd. Ali je velika napaka, če na izpitu uporabim obliko grad*a* (ali most*a*) namesto oblike na -u?

Hvala


----------



## Irbis

"grada" je precej neobičajna oblika, besedilo dobi starinski/pesniški prizvok. "mosta" je sicer bolj pogost v uporabi, ampak tudi tu je bolj običajno "mostu".


----------



## GrayRogue

Končnica -a (_grada, straha, leda, praha_ itd.) se uporablja bolj v pogovornem jeziku (vsaj nekje od Slivnice pri Mariboru naprej proti vzhodu, kjer je v vsakdanjem govoru zelo nenavadno slišati _Včeraj sem šel malo okoli gradu._). V knjižnem jeziku vedno uporabim končnico -u. Načeloma bi moralo biti (vsaj po moje) pravilno oboje na izpitu, ampak verjetno je odvisno od ocenjevalca_._ Zdi se mi pa, da je pri _ogled gradu/vožnja mimo mostu_ malce višji register kot pri _ogled grada/vožnja mimo mosta_. Skratka, prva oblika je najbolj sprejeta in najbolj uporabljana v knjižnem jeziku.


----------



## trance0

sokol said:


> This, in Slovene, is done occasionally to distinguish words which are homographs (written the same if you don't use accents) but not homonyms (because they accentuate different letters): you can see this regularly in textbooks and dictionaries but occasionally also in literature and poems, in case of poems also sometimes to indicate unusual stress (poems sometimes use older declension paradigms which aren't general knowledge anymore).
> 
> This "u" in genitive case is one of those. Slovenska Slovnica by Bajec, Kolarič, Rupel (Ljubljana 1956) gives on p. 96:
> móst - mostú - mȏstu - móst - (pri) mȏstu - (z) móstom
> And goes on to say: "Po teh zgledih se sklanjajo predvsem enozložnice, n. pr.: grad, sad, med, rod, voz, gnoj, duh, lan, klas, las, nos, pas."
> 
> This is a rather old grammar; probably most of those forms on "-ú" already are dated in modern Slovene.




Actually, except for _gnoj _and _duh _all other listed nouns, i.e. _grad, sad, med, rod, voz, lan, klas, las, nos _and _pas_, still frequently have the ending *-ú *in modern standard Slovene. In fact, I would use *-ú* more frequently than *-a *or *-á* with most of these nouns, and also with many others, like _pot, tat, sled, žled, drog, trak _etc.​


----------



## Panceltic

Hm, I quite disagree. In my opinion:

grad, sad, med, rod, lan, las, nos, pas, pot*, tat, sled**, žled, trak, also prah, vrat - *u*
gnoj, duh, voz, klas - *a*

*in the sense of 'sweat'
** only in the expressions 'brez sledu'/'sledovi, v sledovih', otherwise sled is usually feminine (sled, sledi)


----------



## trance0

I didn't say I use the -ú ending more frequently with all of these nouns, just with most of them. _Klas _can have -ú or -a, of which -a is more common in colloquial language, but I was wrong about _voz. A_ccording to SSKJ only _vozá _is the correct genitive form.


----------

